# Wounded veteran fishing trip



## fishnvet

Does anyone have contact info on any upcoming fishing trips scheduled for wounded or other veterans? I believe the last one was called Wounded Warrior, held in POC. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rambunctious

*Vets*

Get hold of CAJUNBOB on the bluewater board. He does this sort of things. Hope this helps.
Terry


----------



## RC's Mom

Their website is www.warriorsweekend.org. Contact is Ron Kocian.


----------



## fishnvet

That is the information I needed. Thanks.


----------



## KoolAU79

I am interested in donating our time & boat to this but I'm concerned that I won't be able to get them on some fish!! Also, is it bay fishing only or off shore also??


----------



## trouttracker

Also look up the web site for herosonthewater.org they do kayak trips for the wounded vets.


----------



## Runway

There will be a fishing trip, auction, and fundraiser, for the soldiers in Sargent July 10-12 at the new Iron Cactus. The more the merrier!!


----------



## patfatdaddy

Runway said:


> There will be a fishing trip, auction, and fundraiser, for the soldiers in Sargent July 10-12 at the new Iron Cactus. The more the merrier!!


Who can I contact for more info?
Pat


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

You can contact me Hector Gonzales. 713 594 5181 about the Sargent TX Fallen Heroes Tournament. Any and all veterans can fish for free but they have to any up on the side pots of course. There will be more info to follow soon as we are getting close!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I spoke with Billy Hodges, president for Hunts for Heroes. He and his organization has arranged for 25 wounded veterans being treated at Brooks Army Medical Center and Ft. Hood TX to take a little R&R and travel down the Sargent, TX to fish as competitors in the 3rd Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament. As you all probably already know residents and anglers in Sargent have opened their homes and boats to host a weekend of fishing, relaxation, recreation and plain old All American Appreciation and Chilling for our Heroes! Our tournament wills benefit both Hunts for Heroes and The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund. 100% of all net proceeds will be donated to the organizations.
As of right now we have returning sponsors: customs rods from Woodee Rods, in my truthful opinion the greatest popping corks popping in the bay from Midcoast Products, paintings from Guy Harvey, Bret Smith, and David Drinkard from sportsmanmemories.com. and hopefully more to follow. 
As the economy has hit us all this year we will be lowering our entry fee for youths (16 and under) to $10. We feel it is important to encourage our youngsters to fish and more importantly to instill patriotism to support our Heroes! 
As of right now the first 100 adult entries will be getting a Midcoast popping cork and a sport towel from Enterprise leasing. Prizes, auction, and raffle items will be divided as they come in. 
Even if you don't fish come out and check out our Captains meeting and social gathering on Friday July 10th and watch the weigh in on Saturday July 12th. Hang out and strike up a friendly conversation with one of our Heroes and let them know how much you appreciate their Sacrifice, Honor and Bravery.


----------



## Crab Trap

Hector, I have some CCA prints for the auction and some other items for the silent auction. I will be down this weekend till Monday morning, so give me a call or come by the RV park and we will talk. Looking forward to another day on the bay with the soilders!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

right on!!! Crab Trap. And do I have fishing story for you as well.


----------



## 21tv

Last year I begged a friend to let me take one of the guys out fishing during the Sargent tourney. We had a great day then and I wish the Sargent tourney well. I tried to contact the group through the website and find out if an event might be worked up for the Matty area similar, but got no response. Would still be interested in supporting any such event out of Matty.
Here is a pic of Sonny and his trout from the day last year.


----------



## Harbormaster

Good event...and man do those boys have some stories to tell! :smile:


----------

